# Clothing coming out of wash with mysterious oil-like stains



## Hazelnut (Sep 14, 2005)

I have no idea where to ask this- I was going to ask in the diapering forum since CD'ers tend to be detergent experts.









Anyway I've noticed that our clothing often comes out of the wash with these dark, oil-like stains on the darker clothing, and occasional grey spots on whites. I KNOW they weren't on the clothing before. I've used Charlies soap, Allens, and now I'm using Sensiclean. Still spots. They come out in the second washing, but that just adds to my laundry when I have to wash things twice. I occasionally use calgon with our moderately hard water with the diapers, but that's a recent addition. I don't add anything else. Our washer and dryer are fairly new.

I know this is a shot in the dark, but I'm wondering if anyone else has had this problem or has any clue whether it's due to the water, washer, detergent, or just elves shaking olive oil in my washing machine.







:









thanks for any input.


----------



## anitaj71 (Mar 1, 2006)

Could be your washing machine. I had the same problem years ago with an old washer . . got a new one and the mysterious oil stains disappeared.


----------



## kellid (Feb 21, 2006)

it seems like fabric softener has been known to do this, but if you don't use it then..........?


----------



## thixle (Sep 26, 2007)

I'm going with the elves and olive oil theory...

The past couple weeks, our clothes are doing the same thing! I use Arm & Hammer Naturals (never had a problem before), borax (smelly clothes, med-hard water), and occasionally vinegar. But I've used this combo for a WHILE.

This is from Diaper Hyena and is for "smells"
http://www.thediaperhyena.com/washingmachinecare.htm

but like PP said, could be an old washing machine? Maybe the residue is rubbing off? If i get caught up on laundry tonight (we are battling fleas and all the laundry that goes with it!), I'm definately trying it.

I think I'm noticing more because our sheets are all dark and I've had to wash them everyday. The spots keep coming back in different areas-- it's not the same spot. And some of these spots are HUGE, the size of a saucer up to the size of a dinnerplate.


----------



## Hazelnut (Sep 14, 2005)

I"ve done that with my washing machine, though not in a while. I'm sure it's due again! I wasn't very thorough though- I just washed with the vinegar and bs and that was kind of it.

I guess I do add bac-out, I forgot about that.

The washer isn't ancient, but we have been here five years and it was newish then, so I guess it's not exactly new anymore. The good news is that we are moving in a month, so I'm hoping to leave the problem behind.

I thought for sure it was the detergent at first, but since switching to sensiclean I'm doubting that, esp. now that no one else has chimed in to say that these detergents did that. oh and I tried Arm and Hammer Essentials too, and now I have also some wintgreen from costco. still spots! For the longest time I thought it was us staining stuff.

I'm thinking it's the washer now.







:


----------



## thixle (Sep 26, 2007)

Our washer is about the same age, too...

How long are washers supposed to last, anyway?


----------



## crittersmom (Mar 24, 2005)

I get that from time to time too and I've dealt with at least 7 different washers so its not just the washer.(we've moved alot)I used to think it was fabric softener but I stopped using that several years ago.I did read last year that it is actually not enough detergent.I didn't have any when I adjusted the detergent but now that I've been using Country Save I need to figure the right ammount again cuz those spots are coming up.What helps is that I add stain remover just on the spot and then throw the item in with the next round of clothes since there are always a load to be washed aorund here.


----------



## U2can (Sep 4, 2006)

When that happened with our washer(s) it was a sign of the transmission/motor going bad.


----------



## DaMajha (Mar 30, 2008)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *U2can* 
When that happened with our washer(s) it was a sign of the transmission/motor going bad.

Same thing here! I ended up with a lot of ruined work clothes, and then the washer kicked the bucket. I've not had a problem with the new washer doing that.


----------



## Hazelnut (Sep 14, 2005)

Interesting. So moving day can't come too soon then. I have to buy a new washer and don't even know where to begin. New thread there...In the meantime I guess I'll keep rewashing items.







:


----------



## A&A (Apr 5, 2004)

Wash your polyesters separate from your cottons. Washing them together can cause those stains on your cottons.


----------



## KMK_Mama (Jan 29, 2006)

Do you have a front loader? We have a front loader and inside the rubber seal by the door it gets all yucky with mildew or something. I asked the repair man about it when he was here fixing our freezer and he said if you don't clean them with some "special" cleaner every so often the mildew can get so bad that it can start putting dark spots on your clothes. Could that be it?


----------



## Hazelnut (Sep 14, 2005)

No we have a top loader.







:


----------



## SoHappy (Nov 19, 2001)

Also, if you ever let a load soak, the oil that comes out of laundry can float to the top. Then any clothes poking through the waterline can end up grabbing the oil.


----------



## queenjulie (Oct 26, 2007)

It might also be excess detergent that is getting caught in folds of the clothes when you pour it in (or throw clothes on top of it before you start the load). That can cause odd-colored "stains" that rinse out in the next load. I used to have it happen a lot before I started using way less detergent.


----------



## amandaleigh37 (Jul 13, 2006)

I had this problem too... I read somewhere that it might be from detergent hitting the clothes in one spot (I'd dump the detergent in & put clothes in right on top, before water filled up). Letting the water fill up a bit first has helped, as well as not loading so many clothes at once







I'm guilty of overloading...


----------



## marimara (Jan 31, 2008)

That happened to me and I realized that I washed my chapstick LOL







hahahahah


----------



## bstandlee (May 14, 2007)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *A&A* 
Wash your polyesters separate from your cottons. Washing them together can cause those stains on your cottons.

Really?! This same thing happens to me frequently, and has even when our washer was brand new. (we have a front loader). The stains are usually only on soft cotton clothes like t-shirts or sweatshirts. How does the polyester make the stains on the cottons?


----------



## oneKnight (Aug 4, 2006)

It happened with my mom's Kenmore HE washer, something wasn't sealed in the back where the bearings were so water was getting in the bearings and making them break but at the same time the oil from the bearings was getting into the wash. It was recalled. They fixed it by remolding the plastic into a one piece design that water couldn't get into. Mom got a new washer and it's been fine ever since. It was pretty bad though, probably blacker/greasier than you are describing, still it _could_ be your washer.


----------



## A&A (Apr 5, 2004)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *bstandlee* 
Really?! This same thing happens to me frequently, and has even when our washer was brand new. (we have a front loader). The stains are usually only on soft cotton clothes like t-shirts or sweatshirts. How does the polyester make the stains on the cottons?

I don't know the chemistry behind it. But I was having the same problem, and I read this (about the polyesters) here on MDC







: and yep, now that I wash and dry them separately, no more mysterious stains!


----------



## loriedna (May 6, 2007)

I just got very very upset a few days ago and threw directly in the garbage a pair of white cotton pants that I loved but could almost never wear because these stains kept showing up. It took me a lot of time and many washes to make them disappear and then there they were again and again. It became too frustrating so I gave up. I know I should have used the for rags at least, but I was too upset and didn't want to deal with them anymore.


----------



## TridentineFan (Jul 13, 2007)

I get these spots which is why I am here researching them! I love my Charlie's soap. I stripped my washing machine when I began using Charlie's, just like the instructions say. I never use any other detergent or additives.

I have ruined innumerable dark clothing because of mysterious oil-like stains (which do not come out, or maybe new ones just keep appearing). And yesterday I noticed a set of white sheets covered in blue/grey stains. Now, my cloth diapers never have a problem.

This is becoming too much!


----------



## TridentineFan (Jul 13, 2007)

Hey, check out the FAQs on Charlie's Soap's website.

http://www.charliesoap.com/faq.asp

Go to "Are Charlie's Soaps good in hard water?" Then click on the pdf informational page.

I wonder if my problem is hard water, resulting in dinginess of white clothing and white or grey streaks on colored fabrics. There is a suggested solution I'm going to try. In the meantime, I'd also like to find out whether the water in the last two cities I've lived (Atlanta, GA, and Charlotte, NC) is hard.


----------

